# A few pics of ozzy



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

As promised here are a few pics i just took of Ozzy, today is his first full day here with us and you would think he was born here, he is such a confident kitten of just 14 weeks and nothing seems to bother him he isnt even bothered by the noise of the hoover. Oliver has taken to him as if they were always together but as we expected Charlie has his hissy fit but i think its more in fear of the kitten as hes not aggressive with him , he just growls and gets out of the kittens was, this is just what we expected but it wont be too long before they are all running around causing havoc that i can promise. Will keep the forum informed of his progress with regular pics and messages.best wishes for now......CHRIS.....


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!! Those giant paws are firmly under your table  Blends in nicely with your furnishings too :lol:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

What a little cracker  He's just adorable


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

I adore him! Which breeder did you get him from....? I may have to make enquiries for myself!!! :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh he's so pretty and huge for 14 weeks.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

WoW what a beautiful kitten.:001_wub:He is absolutely gorgeous:thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

What a little poser! He is going to be great showing I bet!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Ozzy is gorgeous! Look at those ears! handsome boy

D xx


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Ozzy is a fantastic looking kitten Chris. I am sure Charlie will be his best buddy before long!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Love him!!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

WOW what a stunning looking kitty, If you ever decide to decorate and he doesnt fit in with the colours .................. you know where I am :thumbup:

Oh & off topic but your curtains are the same as my wallpaper :lol:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

hes gorgeous. reminds me of my fluffy cat i had years ago. never got over losing him.
lovely pictures.
michelle x


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> WOW what a stunning looking kitty, If you ever decide to decorate and he doesnt fit in with the colours .................. you know where I am :thumbup:
> 
> Oh & off topic but your curtains are the same as my wallpaper :lol:


I have the answer !!!!!!..i'll keep the cat and send you the curtains ........:thumbup::thumbup:. best wishes.....CHRIS


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

What an absolute stunner and an amazing advert for the breeder. Lovely choice.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he looks even cuter :001_wub: nice to hear he's bomb proof


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

raggs said:


> I have the answer !!!!!!..i'll keep the cat and send you the curtains ........:thumbup::thumbup:. best wishes.....CHRIS


ha ha ha :thumbup: ok I guess I lost that one :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what a lovely boy, I am sure Charlie will come round in the end. I am looking forward to watching him grow.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

he's beautiful chris are you breeding from him?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg hes totally stunning :001_wub:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Jenny, no he is just going to be a show neuter, we will still continue to breed our Ragdolls though, best wishes..........CHRIS.


----------



## Missterious (Nov 28, 2010)

He is Gorj!!!


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Loving Ozzy! What a lovely furball he is!


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

WOW he is soo handsome :O x


----------

